# What's your favourite Android music player?



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

I keep going back to the n7 player - mainly because of the really clever text browser - but it's not perfect, so I'm endlessly trying out alternatives.







Currently coming close but-no-cigar are poweramp and playerpro, but I was surprised to see Google Play music miles ahead in this poll. 

What do you lot use?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 23, 2015)

Jet Audio is the only one stable enough for my crappy under-powered phone - and it's a very good player. I use all the above on the tablet. n7 seems to be particularly good for lectures/spoken work stuff.


----------



## Enviro (Jul 23, 2015)

I use poweramp because it's easy to view music in folders rather than as list of albums/ artists/ etc. I also like the EQ and the stereoX settings.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2015)

Timely thread. The default google Play Music app is bloated and tends to crash in the background, so I'm after something lightweight. Will give Jet Audio a go


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

Phonograph could turn into something a bit good. Love the material design. 






https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kabouzeid.gramophone


----------



## mack (Jul 23, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Timely thread. The default google Play Music app is bloated and tends to crash in the background, so I'm after something lightweight. Will give Jet Audio a go



Hmmm - never had any issues with the App myself - I like it because it's simple to use.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2015)

mack said:


> Hmmm - never had any issues with the App myself - I like it because it's simple to use.


Maybe it's a general Android issue, but it always seems to be the first casualty if I'm doing something resource-intensive in a foreground app.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2015)

All my music apps have fucked up somehow. Didn't like Power Amp for usability issues, Music Player crashes a lot and doesn't pause automatically when you exit the app, Double Twist is a crasher. Annoying.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been giving Play Music more of a go recently. I'm not entirely in love with the interface, but I am absolutely loving the artist playlist feature. 

I'm only using it on the mp3 files on my phone, but it does a really good job of creating interesting and entertaining playlists.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 27, 2015)

Poweramp. Once you've got it tweaked it's been great and reliable.


----------



## Enviro (Jul 27, 2015)

One thing I don't like about Poweramp is the volume control at high volume. I'm sure there is a few intervals between the top volume and the next notch down which I would have had a use for... Though I suspect that may be the case with all software players. 

It does play FLAC and other less popular formats though


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 27, 2015)

Power amp again


----------



## grosun (Jul 27, 2015)

Another vote for poweramp. It just works nicely & hasn't annoyed me for a long time now.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

I used Poweramp for ages but it wouldn't play ball with MusicMatch lyrics.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 27, 2015)

Play Music is my main one.

I used to use Winamp. Works well.


----------



## Nemesisuk (Aug 5, 2015)

Has to be spotify and play music for me. Had no crashes at all.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 5, 2015)

Play music works really well with Sonos speakers.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 6, 2015)

I use Media Monkey. Simple, does what I want and plays nice with media monkey on my PC.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2015)

Music (Remix) isn't the prettiest, but blimey it's got some clever features,


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2016)

Still haven't found one i'm happy with.
The main problem is them crashing.
I only listen to mixes, so have different requirements than most provide - most of my tracks are two hours long.
Wish I could add my own 'album covers'. Would like to be able to listen to different tracks, but go back to where I left off if I decide to switch to another mix halfway through playing another one.
Current players that are OK but not ideal are BlackPlayer and Pi Music Player, the latter player being the best, but it still has a rubbish interface that makes it too easy to start another track while you are scrolling through the list.
Someone make a better one please!


----------

